# Help with Johnson model number



## AKFF (Jun 17, 2017)

Stole (kind of) a Johnson 35 the other day & can't make sense of the model number, J35ATLCUD. PO says it's an 87, which matches the "CU" but NADA (not that they're an expert, but I'm trying to price it) didn't list a 35hp in 87. If you go with "UD" as the year, that's '76, but I really don't think so. Doesn't appear it could be that old. Also, if you look at model numbers pre-'79, I don't see any J35 listed. 
Good looking motor, man is it heavy! It's electric start with controls. 
I'm in Alaska, so the A could be for the AK model designation, but... Ahh whatever, somebody here can enlighten me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 17, 2017)

It is not a 1976. I am going to the dealer today and will get him to decipher your model number.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 17, 2017)

According to this it is a 76 model:

https://www.iboats.com/basics/serial_number_year.html


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2017)

BillPlayfoot said:


> It is not a 1976. I am going to the dealer today and will get him to decipher your model number.


:beer: Awesome man!


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2017)

FRom the website: https://www.marineengine.com/manuals/johnson/

Your Johnson outboard model number can usually be found on the nameplate located on the motor or the mounting bracket. The nameplate should contain a model number and a serial number. The model number will identify the year and certain details of that motor.

1980-Present: Johnson outboards from 1980 to present use a model number that will indicate the year & features of that motor. See the model number codes here.

Pre-1980: Johnson outboards prior to 1980 do not have a consistent model number code. See the model number information below.

Year Model 
1957 RD-RDL-19
RDE-RDEL-19
RJE-RJEL-19
1958 RD-RDL-19C
RDE-RDEL-19C
RDS-RDSL-20
1959 RD-RDL-21
RDS-RDSL-21
1976 35E76-35EL76
35R76-35RL76
1977 35E77-35EL77
35R77-35RL77
V4ML1135EL77
1978 35E78-35EL78
35R78-35RL78
1979 35E79-35EL79
35R79-35RL79


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2017)

Johnson Serial Number Year Lookup
Johnson Serial Numbers
Johnson has changed how they indicate year in the model number several times. Depending on the year range your motor falls into, you will find your Johnson engine year information differently.

1980-Present 
Engines since 1980 use a two letter code at the end of the model number based on the following key :

For example the 'CE' at the end of 100STLCE indicate that the engine is from '89'. 
If your are still unsure of your engine year, search for your model number on the Johnson 1980-later serial number year chart located here.
1969-1979 
The actual year is found in the model number, not the serial number.
For example, 150TXL78 is a 150hp engine from 1978. 65ESLR72 would be from 1972.

Pre 1969 
For engines prior to 1969 refer the the Johnson 1960-1979 serial number year chart located here.

Commercial 
If you have a commercial model refer to the Johnson commercial serial number year chart located here.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2017)

This will help: https://shop.evinrude.com/media/document/ModelNumberReference.pdf

A=America? :lol:


----------



## DaleH (Jun 17, 2017)

Uhhhh, NADA is absolutely the LAST authority I'd ever trust for anything motor related ... and that includes pricing! As historically in my neck of the woods they are 30-50% low of 'real' retail prices, albeit it is a great tool to use when YOU are the prospective buyer.

That motor is an 87 model for sure, although the 'A' after the 35 throws me. Hopefully Pappy will chime in. The 'D' at the end is the model run suffix.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2017)

Yep, 1987. 
The A indicates it was an Aussie engine! Designated for the Aussie market.


----------



## AKFF (Jun 17, 2017)

That explains why it's so heavy. It's on the wrong side of the equator. Thanks everybody!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 18, 2017)

Dealer Says !!!
1987 electric start

Dealer also told me that my 1965 AceCraft boat is actually a 1961. 1961 was a great year. My wife was born in 1961.


----------

